# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  fragging a kenya tree

## lost

Being as my Kenya tree was doing nothing I took what bit off I could pushed the end a little in the the sand and covered it with a small glass.Question is how long will it take to become established? then I can get rid of the glass

----------


## Gary R

Don't push it in the sand m8
what I would do is sit it on a small piece of live rock somewere, were there is little water moment and it should stick to it with in a couple of days or use a bit of marine glue, putting a glass over it I would say will kill it unless it as a couple of holes in it which I cant see that  :lol:

----------


## lost

That is going to be fun the tree wasn't that big in the first place it never grew that's why I moved it not having much luck with corals

----------


## Gary R

Well 5 days on .....how's it doing ?

----------


## lost

The bloody thing that I fraged it from wasn't that big in the first place now I can't see either!!!!! you know how it looks first thing in the morning just after the lights go on? small and gray.Thats how mine looked all the time.It did grow a little during the day but not by much, as for the toadstool that snapped off half way down  so I pushed it in a rock crevice now half of the head is"thinking"about coming out.The mushrooms are all OK and  the pulsating Zena are growing,i know of three different type of crab in there and at night there is life swimming about every were even the stuff that I don't know what it is,is growing I think that might be a Favia Coral don't know were I am going wrong.Am going to do my weekly 50% water change tonight

----------

*Gary R* (25-10-2013)

----------

